# Casuals? Hardcore?



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

What makes a "hardcore" or "casual" gamer.
What makes a "hardcore" or "casual" game.
Are the words for gaming just stupid?
What do you consider yourself?

I think if it has to be a label then "hardcore" is people who play games a lot and "casual" is
people who didn't.



-Kinda sleepy and in a rush.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

i like how you put quotation marks around hardcore and not casual.

kingvamp casual gamer confirmed.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> i like how you put quotation marks around hardcore and not casual.
> 
> kingvamp casual gamer confirmed.


 Is missing "" that serious?

Seriously tho, what do you think?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it's just stupid,
casual gaming sounds like something a douche would bring up at a date
hardcore gaming sounds like you have no life outside games
Why does everything have to have a label on it?


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

It's spelled "casual".


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a hardcore gamer because I never play on a DS or a Wii and just play Call of Duty 4 and Halo 1


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Hardcore gamer : a gamer who spend a lot of time on video games.
Casual gamer : a gamer who spend less time on video games.

Hardcore game : A game with a certain level of difficulty, with a great challenge (Demons souls, Persona 4, Super Meat Boy,...)
Casual game : A game in which you can play 5 minutes when you have some time (mini-games, racing games,...)

Anyway, I find that the way we use these words now is stupid. This Hardcore Vs. Casual war means nothing. For most people, a hardcore game is a violent game, a game for adults (who said FPS ?). I think we already have a lot of more precise words to describe how is a game, and what type of people it attracts. No need to use some "cool" and unaccurate words for that.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Oct 25, 2011)

If it doesn't have screaming 12 year olds, it's not hardcore. Very simple definition.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 25, 2011)

tetris is hardcore.... everything else is pure casual bullshit

... pong is hardcore too


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 25, 2011)

defining a gamer as "casual"  or "hardcore" is silly.  if you're playing a game for any reason other than to have fun (or for charity) you really need to re-evaluate where you are in life.


----------



## mario5555 (Oct 25, 2011)

King Vamp if you want to be as generalistic as possible, then here is an easy way how people (or the industry) label or identify gamers/themselves.

Again this is generalizing things before someone goes off on "well I'm a core gamer and I play that too..." so please understand this statement before going on about trial labels.

Casual plays Angry Birds, Just Dance, Petz, other shovelware and dabbles in things like CoD, Halo as gateway games.

Hardcore plays FPS, (Halo, CoD), Uncharted, GoW (Gears/God of War), and other more niche things.

However the line is beginning to blur if you believe any of those game tracking firms as one did a "study" here lately that more hardcore gamers are playing more casual fare (Angry Birds, Facebook games)

Frankly if you want to identify them look at their game collections, how much they play, etc. that is the MAIN difference between casuals and hardcore gamers.  And YES it is a label construed by game companies to lure more consumers into the market to play.  And Nintendo was the first one to target this market hard with both the Wii and DS (see early Wii and DS commercials with Mom, family, elders playing games, Ie. the segment of folks you RARELY see depicted playing any of these titles)

And there is a broad, semi-defined answer to you, whether you believe it to be true is up to you (since you seem to believe there is no such thing, which is not the case) But there is a definite divide between casual and hardcore gamers, and the casuals sometimes become core gamers or they don't like any other hobby it depends on how much time and money you put into it, simple enough I'd think.


----------



## emigre (Oct 25, 2011)

*Troll rant about how I'm a mature hardcore gamer and how you guys should sell your Wiis to buy CoD'


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ritsuki said:


> Hardcore game : A game with a certain level of difficulty, with a great challenge (Demons souls, Persona 4, *Super Meat Boy*,...)
> Casual game : A game in which you can play 5 minutes when you have some time (mini-games, racing games,...)



Funnily enough, you'll find Super Meat Boy under the 'Casual Games' section of Xbox Live.

Also, I reckon if Angry Birds had come out on the Amiga rather than iOS/Android it would be considered a 'gamers game' like Lemmings.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a bit less about time spent and more about what you prefer a game to play like. Time CAN matter. I mean obviously if you're playing videogames an hour every 3-4 days, you're gonna get classified as a more casual gamer. But I don't like relying on time as a factor.

Casual games have simplified, or completely removed, features to provide a much simpler experience. Generally these features are mechanics the genre typically has that are seen as "too much" for the "general public."
The General public I might add, is a casual crowd. I just woke up so i'm having trouble outright explaining myself, so i'll give some examples.



Spoiler: CoD




Call of Duty: Heavily simplified gun mechanics. Guns have little to no variant spray patterns, the guns typically fire in very, very straight lines. The player does not need to take into account bullet variance/trajectory, etc, when they take aim, if you aim at someone and shoot at someone, you'll hit that someone. HP is also low enough that you do NOT require steady aim, a simple burst will do and your opponent will drop. Even someone with very poor aim can pull off something like this. They're getting better with this, but there's also a lack of any real recoil on most of the guns.





Spoiler: WoW




World of Warcraft: Simplified Character Building, Ease of Character Use.
Simplified character building is a big one in WoW. There is very, very little thought that needs to go into a WoW character. Typically your only goal is to pick a set of skills and focus on it, with perhaps SOME branching into other skill sets for "variety". You then gear stack the best gear in the game to boost the stats these skills require. After that Ease of Character use comes into play. There isn't any skill involved in combat. Typically you'll have a standard skill rotation you'll rail out in most every instance. You may have a few different skill rotations to fit different situations, but all the same, WoW is very tied to skill rotating...which requires absolutely no skill to perform. If you explained the simple mechanics of WoW and gave someone who has never played WoW before a max level character in the best gear the game has, teach them the skill rotation they need, they'll dominate PvP the second they start playing.



Fable 2 and 3.
It'd be like describing a murder scene if I went over these two...
Suffice it to say, play Fable 1, and then play Fable 3. There's a disgusting different between the two. Hell if it weren't for the title, you'd probably never know Fable 1 mutated and disgustingly morphed into the morbid abomination that Fable 3 is. Fable got hit by casualness HARD.


Playing a casual game doesn't make you a casual, it's when you prefer these games and seek out simplified mechanics that you start to cross into the realm of casualness.
It's also entirely possible that someone might be a real gamer, with casual tendencies in specific genres. IE, you could be a hardcore RPG/Puzzle/Strategy gamer, and be a casual FPS gamer.

It's a term that's hard to pin down, but there IS a distinction.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 25, 2011)

The term "casual" has evolved (read: warped) into what was generally known as "whatever game I don't like" in the most "elite" of gaming circles.

Conversely the term "hardcore" has turned into what was generally known as "whatever game I pwn at" in the most "elite" of gaming circles.

If you ask two members of the same circle, you may find that with any given game, these two terms are not mutually exclusive.


Edit: Excuse my writing style, I have been reading a lot of HGTTG lately.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2011)

I like to as "you" something, what makes a dance game casual?

You didn't just start playing and know how to do stuff. I see people work at those games to get the top stars.

What makes any shooter hardcore? Once you learn to shoot and hide with some luck, you are set.


Better yet, list ten of each (hardcore and casual) type of games.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2011)

a casual gamer is someone who plays games for fun without caring if they beat the game (assuming the game has an ending).

a hardcore gamer is someone who's obsessed with his or her gamer score to the point of renting crappy games just to increase it.  or maybe one of those WoW gamers who plays for 18 hours straight.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 27, 2011)

Well all you need to know is whether one plays Dark Souls or not.

Dark Souls is the single deepest, most challenging, most skill-based game ever created. There is not a single other game in any genre that comes close to the level of skill Dark Souls requires.
This is why Dark Souls discussions contain the best, and the most intelligent . Only the smartest, brightest, and most patient people post in them. Essentially, the very best of humanity posts in them.
Conversely, the only people who don’t like Dark Souls clearly don’t have the skills to handle its depth. It is too hardcore for them. That’s okay though. Games like Halo exist for people like them. Dark Souls fans are too good to hold grudges.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 27, 2011)

I use the words "casual" and "competitive," I don't think games can be "hardcore."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 27, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:


> Well all you need to know is whether one plays Dark Souls or not.
> 
> Dark Souls is the single deepest, most challenging, most skill-based game ever created. There is not a single other game in any genre that comes close to the level of skill Dark Souls requires.
> This is why Dark Souls discussions contain the best, and the most intelligent . Only the smartest, brightest, and most patient people post in them. Essentially, the very best of humanity posts in them.
> Conversely, the only people who don’t like Dark Souls clearly don’t have the skills to handle its depth. It is too hardcore for them. That’s okay though. Games like Halo exist for people like them. Dark Souls fans are too good to hold grudges.



Dark Souls is for people who think Megaman games are hard and "Skill-based" All it requires is trial and error and constant memorization. If you have beat the game once, you can beat it over and over with your eyes closed. And yes, this is coming from someone who has beat the game twice. I started my second playthrough as Deprived with no gift. Yes, my balls are insanely huge.


----------



## Jehuty25 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think hardcore would mean PC gaming. Dunno what hardcore would be for consoles other than going to fighting game or FPS tournaments.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I like to as "you" something, what makes a dance game casual?
> 
> You didn't just start playing and know how to do stuff. I see people work at those games to get the top stars.
> 
> ...


Hardcore:
Call of Duty 1
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 3
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 6
Call of Duty 7
Halo 1
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo: Reach
Casual:

Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon etc
Super Mario Bros.
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Galaxy (1 and 2)
Mario kart (all of them)
Super smash Bros.
The list can go on


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2011)

^ I lol'd

Didn't even notice there was so many CODs.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> ^ I lol'd
> 
> Didn't even notice there was so many CODs.


I missed out COD 5 because it's shit, and I could have been naming pokemon games all day


----------



## emigre (Oct 27, 2011)

In fairness SMG2 was incredibly easy.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at game stop. They actually have a casual section.

It is funny that there "casual" games on all systems and there is only a small
chunk.

Doesn't even contain all the games you think would be in that section.

*Keeps looking* Ghost Trick is consider casaul on that site...


----------



## emigre (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghost Trick is casual. Glorified puzzle game just like Catherine.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

This is the world according to the veho/alidsl ideal

Casual: Someone who doesn't dedicate and put time into a game (e.g plays minigames and only finishes the story on pokemon)

Hardcore: Someone who dedicates themselves to a game (e.g Completes the sidequests aswell as the actual game (catchin em all))

1337: Someone who goes to the extreme (e.g modding console cases to make them look 1337, only playing the game in Jap, etc)


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2011)

I would just like to add that I had nothing to do with the "1337" category. I agree with the other two. "Hardcore gamer" used to mean someone who invested time and effort into a game. A casual player was one that played for half an hour at a time, didn't feel like learning complex controls or mechanics, and gave up when the game became too hard. It usually didn't have anything to do with the game (although some games didn't lend themselves to extended gaming; people who play Solitaire can be called casual gamers  ). 

Today you can pick up a console and an M-rated game and hey presto, you're a "hardcore gamer". Bull. Pacman used to be a hardcore game, but a Pacman clone today would be considered a casual game. Tetris. Donkey Kong. Scorched Earth. It seems today that the difference between casual and hardcore gaming is the amount of bullshit you wrap the game in. Shooting cluster grenades at tanks is hardcore, but shooting birds at pigs is the epitome of casual gaming for some reason. 

So a hardcore gamer is one that invests time and effort into completing a game, or in infinite-playing games (like Tetris) getting as far into it as possible. This would make hardcore games those that reward extended playing and increase in skills, either with new content, or increasing difficulty, achievements or timing your runs, i.e. stuff that makes playing for more than half an hour worthwhile. This means most "hardcore" games are still hardcore by that definition, but also means a lot of the so called "casual" games lend themselves to hardcore gameplay.  

Meh, I got lost in my own ramblings. Anyway. "Hardcore" the way it's waved around now is just a buzzword flounted by kids desperate to look cool and mature, but not as mature as their boring old parents. Parents are, like, casuals.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> I would just like to add that I had nothing to do with the "1337" category.


What's wrong with the 1337 category, I just put it there to note the people who have absolutely NO LIFE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

Hadcore gamer: Me.

Casual gamer: KingVamp.

PROBLEM SOLVED.

EDIT: But in all seriousness...

Hardcore gamers are people who play a lot of games across a lot of different genres. Casual gamers don't.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 27, 2011)

alidsl said:


> only playing the game in Jap


That doesn't make you "1337," that just makes you an impatient idiot.

On-topic: I classify gamers who play games of different genres and don't limit themselves to one gaming platform.  People like PC elitists aren't hardcore gamers.  They may be able to play, and emulate nearly every game on their computer (Granted it's a high-end PC), but true gamers play on the actual platform the game is meant for.

Casual gamers, to me, are people who just play a specific kind of game.  For instance, people who only play first person shooters, or only play RPGs, etc.  And of course, people who only play games like Angry Birds, Fruit Ninja, Farmville, etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> On-topic: I classify gamers who play games of different genres and don't limit themselves to one gaming platform.  People like PC elitists aren't hardcore gamers.  They may be able to play, and emulate nearly every game on their computer (Granted it's a high-end PC), but true gamers play on the actual platform the game is meant for.



But most games are meant to be played on the PC if they have a PC version available! Also, does this apply to multiplats, where they're made for one system and ported to the others? Am I not a hardcore gamer if I play Super Mario All-Stars and not the original Super Mario Bros. games?

EDIT: Also on that note...

What about Perfect Dark XBLA? I loved the N64 version but the XBLA version is better in every way.

What about Ocarina of Time 3D? I've never shown much love for it but it still has better graphics and THREEE DEEEE over the original. Hell, even Ocarina of Time on the VC. I can play it without having to dust off a N64 and blow into the cartridge and I don't have to bring out the third hand to use that terrible controller. I can instead mold my hands around the plastic glory of a Gamecube controller.

I'm not even part of the PC master race but I do consider probably the best platform for gaming. They keyboard/mouse allows unique games to be played on it, you can always use a gamepad if you want, and it probably has the best exclusives. Oh, and I can look up porn on it too. That's always a huge plus.

Steam deals help too. And the fact that you'll only be paying for multiplayer games since you can just pirate any single player game on the system with relative ease.

EDIT: But this is more of a PC vs. consoles argument and not a hardcore/casual argument, so sorry for digressing.


----------



## emigre (Oct 27, 2011)

If we're talking about porn, is it hardcore or software? Because as a hardcore mature gamer who only plays hardcore mature games, I only watch hardcore barely legal porn.


----------



## kingsucksalot (Oct 27, 2011)

what ever happened to just playing games now people went out and made types of gaming and what not,
hardcore casual how about just somebody who plays games ?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadcore gamer: Me.
> 
> Casual gamer: KingVamp.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED.


I truly lol'd.

For the record, I never classify myself as a casual gamer nor hardcore gamer.

...Just a gamer.

inb4someoneaskwhat'sagamer.


----------



## prowler (Oct 27, 2011)

what's a gamer


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> what's a gamer


A miserable, little pile of secrets.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadcore gamer: Me.
> 
> Casual gamer: KingVamp.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED.


This is Guild:





But that means (according to guild) I'm hardcore


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 28, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > only playing the game in Jap
> ...


What if the game is exclusive to Japan? Am I an impatient idiot for playing Boktai 3, which is never going to be localized (due to poor sales in the west)?


TDWP FTW said:


> On-topic: I classify gamers who play games of different genres and don't limit themselves to one gaming platform.  People like PC elitists aren't hardcore gamers.  They may be able to play, and emulate nearly every game on their computer (Granted it's a high-end PC), but true gamers play on the actual platform the game is meant for.


By PC Elitists, do you mean those who prefer PC gaming due to all it's perks? And are you implying that consoles such as the Microsoft Xbox, Sony Playstion 3, or Nintendo Wii don't have emulators? What about re-releases and remakes -- are you a casual gamer for playing Ocarina of Time 3D?


TDWP FTW said:


> Casual gamers, to me, are people who just play a specific kind of game.  For instance, people who only play first person shooters, or only play RPGs, etc.  And of course, people who only play games like Angry Birds, Fruit Ninja, Farmville, etc.


So lemme get this straight, a casual gamer is anyone who plays a single type of game, or on a single platform? ....Or people who play popular simplistic games? Am I a casual gamer for playing Quake Live in a web-browser, for playing Chaos Rings on an iPod Touch, or for playing Angry Birds on an Android Phone?

Sure, I'm pulling a strawman here, (and this is just an example of one of these silly self-righteous self-justifying posts that try to define what the casual/hardcore split is), but my point is: People are too specific with these kinds of things; it's a form of prejudice, only the difference is that instead of discrimination being based on your skin colour, religion  or even gender, it's based on what types of games you play and what you play them on. In the above post, I've deliberately picked examples of different types of games on different platforms to show how ridiculous this attempt at categorizing gamers is. Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying there's a difference between people who play lots of popular mainstream titles, people who play lots of indie/unheard-of games, and people who play the occasional game of Spider Solitaire or Farmville; just trying to branch all of that into Hardcore/Casual is just silly. A game's a game, if you play games you are a gamer. End of.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 28, 2011)

There no hardcore gamers and there no casuals i remember when the whole thing started it was dumb back them is dumb now


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_308/gallery_180544_308_7116.jpg
Because this isn't the EOF I'll just post a link

anyway, yes the divide is silly but people on this forum wan a way to distinguish themselves from the FPS junkies and the mini-gamers


----------



## Mirby (Oct 28, 2011)

Casual gamers: people who play games for fun, and care not about the continuity of the series or the hardcore details of a character's backstory.

Hardcore gamers: people who play games for fun, and DO care about the continuity of a series and maybe even the hardcore details of a character's backstory.

Problem solved. 

So casual gamers play games casually, and hardcore gamers get so frustrated that controllers break in fear of their anger (or rather, as a result of it).

Actually, there's a problem inherent by using labels such as hardcore and casual. As with all labels, everyone has the potential to interpret, and thus define, each label differently. This causes discussions such as this when people define their definition of "hardcore gamer" and find it clashes heavily with that of another's. Personally, I just play the games. Yeah, I know a myriad of random facts based on a multitude of series, enough to fill a book, but I still find that my dislike of FPSes has me fall under the category of "casual" by the definition of other's, but under "hardcore" by my own.

This is what causes the inevitable flamefest that most of these "casual or hardcore" discussions tend to degenerate to after a period of time, and frankly there's no reason for it. It's ultimately pointless. Why should what genres we like and dislike, or what characters we love and loathe, determine what kind of gamer we are? Why should the varying levels of knowledge on subjects ranging from composers in RPGs to clip capacity and maximum range in Call of Duty determine whether or not I'm a gamer capable of handling certain games?

The reason for all these genres, all these games, is variety. If there was only one genre, then gaming would be pretty boring. In fact, a similar situation is what caused the near-downfall of gaming back in the early 1980s. Too many games that were just remakes of remakes of remakes ad infinitum, and consumers got sick of it. The result? A near-catastrophic slump in the industry that was only remedied by the creation of the Nintendo Entertainment System (the name and also the term Game Paks were used to separate it from the term "video games" which left a sour taste in people's mouths as a result of the crash). And this isn't a Nintendo fangirl speaking here (it's pretty much gaming history) so don't make claims of that. 

How is that relevant to the discussion at hand, you ask? Simple. People here are separating gamers based on the genres they play, when it is the very variety of genres that make the gamer community so diverse. If it weren't for this variety, gaming as we know it would not exist. To all of you who claim that just because someone dislikes Call of Duty makes them unworthy to call themselves a "hardcore" gamer, you're wrong. We are just as entitled to that term as you. Just because our definitions differ does not mean that one is right and one is wrong; it's all up to personal preference, just as with the games we play. Hardcore and casual are terms of which the definitions are created by the people who use them. There is as of yet no common agreement on the exact definition of either term, and as such I fail to see the point of threads like these which, as stated previously, tend to degenerate into flamefests. That said, I define myself as hardcore, if only for the aforementioned large repository of random facts regarding video games locked within my mind.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2011)

Related;



Spoiler


----------



## chyyran (Oct 29, 2011)

"Hardcore" and "Casual" don't have much meaning at all.
Why can't we just be "Gamers", instead of "Hardcore" and "Casual" Gamers?


Problem solved.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

super casuel  gamer: doesn't play much but considers anyone that plays more than them no lifes


casuel gamer: plays games and does other stuff

hardcore gamer: plays games mostly with a little bit of other stuff here and there.

thats just how i see it


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

So many different views on what is casual or hardcore other than it doesn't exist. I can't believe this casual or hardcore thing got out of hand or blown up
when there no real centered answer. 

Despite putting all fans of gaming on the spot(?), I think this fit well into this thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S77yZtonsZE


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> So many different views on what is casual or hardcore other than it doesn't exist. I can't believe this casual or hardcore thing got out of hand or blown up
> when there no real centered answer.



It's such a retardedly broad category that it's hard to tag down exactly.
They obviously exist, but yeah. There's so many things that encompass the terms that i'd be surprised if someone COULD summarize the two in a proper and timely manner.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd guess you're only a hardcore gamer if either you define yourself or people define you as such. People use the term to flaunt their superiority over other people who play video games, and thus need a label to refer to themselves as. "Hardcore" could be replaced with anything; Uber, Epic, Awesome, etc. We're all just people playing video games. Some people who have the desire to be really good at gaming just so they can show off their gaming superiority will call themselves "Hardcore Gamers" because that's the popular term.

Is there really a need to search for/create definitions? Not in my opinion, but that's just me.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2011)

Ritsuki said:


> Hardcore gamer : a gamer who spend a lot of time on video games.
> Casual gamer : a gamer who spend less time on video games.


That.

I have to add that there is no casual game, just games aimed at casual players. Some of these titles could eat away days of your life.





BlueStar said:


> Also, I reckon if Angry Birds had come out on the Amiga rather than iOS/Android it would be considered a 'gamers game' like Lemmings.


Actually Commodore promoted Lemmings as a system seller for those who weren't into games. They ran advertisements showing that along with none games to get families to buy an Amiga.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 29, 2011)

And Nintendo marketed Link's Awakening to non-gamers, parents, women and businessmen.  Over here, at least.

Anyway, games consoles are toys, all of them.  Same with gaming PCs. Let's not pretend it's such srs business.  When people talk about "hardcore" games they usually mean games which are actually very accessable, usually quite teenager-focused action games.  They're usually not talking about incredibly complex, demanding and in-depth games such as rougue-likes, realistic flight sims or nation building games.


----------



## mori123 (Oct 30, 2011)

Casual gamers Can play for short amounts of time @ random bursts and cannot commit to Lengthy Involved gameplay but still want to get the same experience as those who can put in 5 or 6 times the game time. So what game companys do to Make the games more accessible to Casual gamers is make them easier and less difficult, while still fun. One person earlier said wow if you know your rotation You win @ pvp.. Clearly they have never pvped. Rotations ONLY apply to PVE  in pvp because your opponents are human and you have no clue what they will do its more a think on your feet situation, and is highly Skill based. Another indication of a Casual game vs a hardcore game is professional gaming leagues tourney games where you can actually make a Living playing the game. Companys Will even sponsor teams who are good enough Its Referred to as esports.  Some examples, League of legends, Dota 2, Starcraft 1 and 2, Many many FPS , These have actual for real money tourneys with prizes in excess of hundreds of thousands of dollars. Angry birds however fun it is does not.  So someways to assist in identifying these factors.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> And Nintendo marketed Link's Awakening to non-gamers, parents, women and businessmen.  Over here, at least.


How are they doing that?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, but I think this is need to been known.


> *Iwata:*
> First of all, we would like to keep pursuing “gaming population expansion" as our fundamental goal for the future because we believe that it is worth continuously aiming at and that it will grow the market, expand our business and improve our financial results, which could give our shareholders much return.
> 
> On the other hand, we do not think that developing video games for casual or light users is the only way to expand the gaming population.* There was a misunderstanding that Nintendo was dedicated to such games at some stage of the lifespans of the Wii and the Nintendo DS*. We have made efforts to develop video games that are in tune with various consumer tastes; however, we have not been able to gain adequate consumer understanding regarding our intentions,* while in the common perception there are no or few core users playing Nintendo platforms, which is not the case.*
> ...


Like I been saying, they have always been and still is going for everyone.




prowler_ said:


> No source?


http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/111028qa/index.html


----------



## prowler (Nov 2, 2011)

No source?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Ha. I've seen this before. 

Ok the first problem I see are the people saying there is no such things as causal and hardcore gamers. My first objection is that causal games are an entire market of games. iPhone, android, mobile, low budget games for consoles and/or shovelware games. 
Hardcore gamers cover a much broader portion of the spectrum. I imagine most of us are classified as hc gamers, considering we come to a gaming website and chat about games. 

Also I think this should be viewed as a continua instead of the false casual/hardcore dichotomy we have here. Where does the first premise leave for bro gamers or handheld gamers or whatever? Nowhere.


----------



## Necron (Nov 7, 2011)

For me, a casual gamer is someone who enjoys a game that can pick up anytime anywhere and don't need to follow a story or to learn how to really play well that game. Most people see this as "easy", but is still fun (my sister plays a LOT different kind of sims games, she stole my DS some months to play sims 2 and now spends most of her time on facebook playing sims social or whatever is called) So you can play a lot and still be casual.

For us, "hardcores", we like the games, try to complete them at 100%, be the masters of battle system or mechanics, play sequels and be inmerse in that world. To me, those are the most accurate definitions.

P.S: 500th post


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > And Nintendo marketed Link's Awakening to non-gamers, parents, women and businessmen.  Over here, at least.
> ...



At a time when Sega was going all cheesy 90s extreme and aiming its adverts at the traditional gamer base of spotty male teenagers with its Pirate TV and Cyber Razor Cut adverts full of blue smoke and robot skulls, Nintendo seemed to be trying to tempt gamers parents with adverts in non-gaming mags and newspapers (which was pretty unheard of at the time) and TV spots like these.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3kMZ7sEm8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

